# ADGA national show....



## NubianSoaps.com

What do you think about us putting together the mega basket of all time, full of soaps and tolietries from members of DGI to donate to the National Show raffle? We could get the stuff together in April in time to send with someone who is going or ship it to be delivered. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4

I like that idea!! :biggrin


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

:yeahthat


----------



## Caprine Beings

:yeahthat I'm in! 

I think we should also disclose what we are sending so there aren't 75 Cherry Blossom scented whatevers and only one Vanilla Bean.
Still not sure of what I will put in there, thinking hard on N-Odor, but may go with a pretty bar and lotion, or I may go with a Body Butter package. Hmmmm decisions decisions.
Tam


----------



## buckrun

We would be happy to contribute related items.
Thanks for thinking of it.
Lee n Don


----------



## LaManchaLady

I would love to help, but I dont make lotions or anything and haven't been able to make any soaps :down

Is there anything else that I could help with?


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever

I'd be willing to donate!


----------



## Kalne

I'd be willing to contribute something.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Katie how about some bath puffs, or pumice stones for the feet, you know spa kind of things? Oh those lotion gloves or those sinus masks you put in the freezer and put on your face 

Barb, are you willing to get all the products and put it into a basket that it fits and take it to nationals with you? We will also pay for the basket with some donations of $1 each? That way you can get shrink film, shreds etc????


----------



## a4patch

I would be willing to donate soap.
Let us know the address when you have it.


----------



## Anita Martin

Me too!


----------



## nightskyfarm

I'm in.


----------



## LaManchaLady

O


Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Katie how about some bath puffs, or pumice stones for the feet, you know spa kind of things? Oh those lotion gloves or those sinus masks you put in the freezer and put on your face
> 
> Barb, are you willing to get all the products and put it into a basket that it fits and take it to nationals with you? We will also pay for the basket with some donations of $1 each? That way you can get shrink film, shreds etc????


Okey Dokey I can do that.  Just let me know where to send them to


----------



## lorit

Don't make anything yet but am also willing to donate when the how details are posted.

a newbie question - the national show and the convention - what is the difference and purpose of each?


----------



## VickiLynne

I'll donate soap. Just let me know where to send it too.

Vicki in NC


----------



## KozaGirl

:yeahthat


I would love to send some of my soaps in as well!! Let us know when and where to send them!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

National show is where you go to show your goats...we like to donate to it and help support it because if a show like this doesn't make money, folks in ADGA who complain about everything will then say it needs to go because it doesn't pay it's way....all the while they are advertising on their website other peoples wins at NATIONALS!

Convention is in the fall and is when the board meets...in conjuction with convention are tours, classes, parties, too much drinking  V


----------



## Whitney

I would be happy to donate some soap.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Yes, me too.


----------



## luvzmybabz

If anyone has an idea on a size of the basket, I might be able to weave one. I make market style baskets best. Note: I am newer to weaving but coming along pretty well I could post a few pictures. Let me know if you all are interested by personal message as I do not check this board too often.


----------



## buckrun

Wow Kassi! That is awesome. We are loosing our older basketmakers right and left. Worn out hands mostly. I will keep you in mind when people ask about finding hand made baskets! I am going to put your contact info in our travel book so I can let people know you are doing this type of work. People at festivals often ask us what happened to the basket people that used to exhibit. I personally love the idea of a handmade container to hold all the handmade items. Thanks for offering.
Lee


----------



## Aja-Sammati

> all the while they are advertising on their website other peoples wins at NATIONALS!


 :rofl So true!

Who is going to compile the list of what is going into this basket? Maybe I should send a bottle of good wine from a local vineyard instead of soap or something else :lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Your want to start a list Michelle, also tell the NS folks that our group wants to make some donations to the national show...The soap site is doing a large basket and the main forum is going to collect money to hopefully purchase a custom milkstand. Get back with me on how this works. I want the guy who is making the milkstand to simply ship the milkstand to someone local to the show, so Barb doesn't also have to haul the milkstand. Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings

I can compile a list if Michelle doesn't want to.

I have decided to put my Body/Lip Butters in as well as a bar of N-Odor.
Tam


----------



## JamieH

I'll donate a little money to help out. Who should I send it to?


----------



## Holly Govero

I am in!!! Just tell me where to send! Thanks!


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

Would some hand knitted soap saver sacks and/or washclothes be a nice addition? With this much time I could put a few together. I could put a bar of soap or two in as well.


----------



## Caprine Beings

Roseanna that would be lovely! This is going to be a big basket


----------



## hsmomof4

I will definitely contribute a couple of bars of soap...I have a really nice Yogurt Mint one and I'll think of one more.


----------



## MF-Alpines

I'm in. Where are we sending stuff and money?


----------



## carlidoe

I will donate!


----------



## Anita Martin

Barb or Vicki, how much stuff do you recommend us sending? I realize only so much will fit in a basket. Do you have a recommended amount of soaps or other products each we should send? I have plenty of soap that's ready, just wondering how many of them to put in a box.


----------



## cmeyer1

I was wondering if you have a cut off date for sending items.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

OK, Barb is going to Convention not National Show. So we are back to finding a soaper who is going to go to national show who wants to do this, unless Barb still wants to be in charge of this and we can simply ship it to a chair for the raffle at Nationals? I will do it if Barb doesn't. We are still in the planning stages but with nationals July 23rd and on...if everyone would send a bar of soap and whatever else they want highlighted in the basket, this is marketing folks, makes sure everything is wrapped for repeat sales, by the last day of June? Vicki


----------



## SherrieC

I wanna play too, as soon as we find out who we're shipping too! : )


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians

I dont make soap but can donate something else that will fit in with the soap basket.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

OK, ship to me, I will start a big box in the soaphouse for what everyone sends and start a sticky with a list of what everyone sends so you know it got here. I will make baskets or a big basket and ship it to someone in committee when time gets closer. Make sure your products are wrapped so I don't have to do anything but open your boxes and add your products. I have several really nice trays that work well for multiple soaps, and then deeper metal baskets for high end gifts we can use.

No rush, this isn't until July. Vicki

Vicki McGaugh
550 Dogwood Road
Cleveland, TX 77328


----------



## Caprine Beings

Thanks Vicki!


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

Is this still going to happen?
I was knitting a soap bag for another project the other day and it reminded me of this.


----------

